# HMS Foward.



## urbexdad (Apr 6, 2014)

First report for quite a while so here goes...Deep beneath the hills along South Coast lies a network of tunnels that played a huge part in WW2. They are in amazing condition remaining free from vandalism and graffiti. I explored this place roughly eight weeks back now but have not had the chance to post until now due to work and family commitments. Explored this gem with two non members....

On with the pics














































Thanks for looking


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 7, 2014)

Wow! What a comeback! Why did you ever leave?! 
You've obviously been practising your light painting while you've been away! 
Fantastic shots of what we probably all struggle to imagine as a pitch black environment! 
So...what else have you been up to?


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 7, 2014)

What amazing condition,superb report thanks for sharing.


----------



## leftorium (Apr 7, 2014)

is that a good old fashioned pit trap at the base of the stairs ?


----------



## zender126 (Apr 7, 2014)

leftorium said:


> is that a good old fashioned pit trap at the base of the stairs ?



It is indeed, for catching grenades thrown down the stairs.

Great shots youve got there urbexdad, i went a couple of times myself while it was open


----------



## LittleOz (Apr 7, 2014)

Very well lit shots. It looks sparkly clean in there.


----------



## steveT (Apr 16, 2014)

Does anyone know what these tunnels were used for?


----------



## Catmandoo (Apr 16, 2014)

The third photo down looks almost identical to the 'Run and Hide' album from Other Echoes.... Maybe it's the same location 
Great report and find.


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (Apr 17, 2014)

Great set of photos, Very nice atmosphere projected in them. Thanks!


----------



## Munchh (Apr 17, 2014)

steveT said:


> Does anyone know what these tunnels were used for?



Known as the 'fifth Forward', 1939-45. A shipping traffic plotting centre and Royal Naval HQ, Newhaven. 

http://www.secret-tunnels.co.uk/FwdSynop.htm


----------



## Woofem (Apr 19, 2014)

nice work sir, and only 10 mins from my house. didnt know they exsisted so thanks for sharing


----------



## FFerret (Apr 25, 2014)

Great photos, thanks for sharing. I managed to visit back in Feb, take crap photos so didnt bother posting,.

Its a great site to visit if you get the chance, and its a shame that the original restoration project folded.


----------

